# Anyone heard of the Flexrake?



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a older tractor that I bale with thats about wore out. I've been sinking too much money in it for upkeep. Instead of getting another one I think I might try the Flexrakes 10 wheel XTD. I buddy of mine just bought one and he swears by it. Its got a pto shaft going through the center of the frame so you can hook a baler up to the rake. You rake and bale at same time. With me doing this basically by myself(good help is hard to find around here) I think this may be the way to go. He said I could run his this weekend, he's got hay on the ground now. Anyone have one of these or can give me some feedback. Here's a link to it www.flexrake.net


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Did he happen to mention what the going rate is for one?


----------



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

The one I'm looking at is about $18,000. They also sell another 10 wheel for around $15,000.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes the 10 wheel is 24' and 15,500+ 350 to install the monitor harness. These rakes are pretty sweet and he says they're better than the R2300. I'm sold.


----------



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

Colby, so you have one? I was wondering how hard it is to make a good bale with the baler so far behind. I like the process of me doing it alone. I guess I can find out this weekend how it pulls.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

No I don't have one. I want one. I've ran a 567 with a Vermeer R2300 and it was easy. He says this rake is better. With my 468 I reAlly don't need to see the baler that much. Everything is on my monitor. 
The owner bales with a 468 also. He says his set up makes "damn good bales"

You can order them with a 4 ft wide Windrow or a 5 foot wide one.


----------



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

*No I don't have one. I want one. I've ran a 567 with a Vermeer R2300 and it was easy. He says this rake is better. With my 468 I reAlly don't need to see the baler that much. Everything is on my monitor.
The owner bales with a 468 also. He says his set up makes "damn good bales" *

That's what I need to know, I'm going to run it this weekend and let everyone know how it does. Thanks for your reply. He has a 568 baler.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah let us know. I'm betting this take will do better with a 4 foot bale than with a 5 footer


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Does it strike anyone else as quite expensive? Trailed v rakes are pretty basic, slapping about 1500$ of driveline components in one shouldn't cost that much should it?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The flex rake looks interesting . Where i am from hay that is raked will need additional time to dry before it can be baled .


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Does it strike anyone else as quite expensive? Trailed v rakes are pretty basic, slapping about 1500$ of driveline components in one shouldn't cost that much should it?


No this is cheap. Find a high cap. wheel rake like this without the driveline, hydraulic outliers and monitor harness.. They're 15k too. 
A vermeer r2300 set up like this will cost you 32k


----------



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been shopping and they are ALL a little on the high end but like Colby said hy cap rakes are high and with the hydraulic outliers and moniter harness plus its heavy framed for the added weight of the baler. Less expensive than most but more than some. If I can make it work with a one man operation I think it'll be worth it. So far I've got nothing both good reviews. There just aren't that many in the field yet being new and all.


----------



## johnny jee (May 14, 2012)

I am confussed after looking at the flexrake site, how any one could could come to the conclusion that these rakes would be a better rake than say a Vermeer R2300. IMO if you are going to be doing any serious raking and want a rake that is well built and has a good resale value buy a R2300 or R2800 no comparison to a wheel rake.


----------



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a 12 wheel XTD on order and it'll be ready the week of July 4th. I took a picture Friday at the cow-calf conference in Auburn. I don't know if I can get this pic to work but I give it a shot. Boo Boo's finally off the payroll!


----------



## Circle Hay (Jun 11, 2012)

A few more pics.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Why in the heck would you put the rake wheels behind the frame and not in the front like any other high capacity rake?I do see they have a deflector by the rake wheels to help keep it from wrapping.I think it could be an issue if raking/baleing at higher speeds in light hay??Say 10-14 mph.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Um, who bales 14 mph!?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Colby said:


> Um, who bales 14 mph!?


Don't think I could keep my tractor on all 4's @ 14 across most of my fields!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Colby said:


> Um, who bales 14 mph!?


I do if hay is light and bad weather is on the way.Typically bale 9-12 mph depending on how heavy the hay is.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Colby said:


> Um, who bales 14 mph!?


I have, typically run anywhere from 6 to 11 mph depending on the cutting.

I don't tolerate rough fields, I didn't spend money on a discbine and high speed rake so I can crawl along. They get rough and it's the 2-4d and roundup route then no-tilled to corn.


----------

